# Seachem Betta Basics vs Seachem Prime



## nardvrnza (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aquarium-health-wellbeing/conditioners/seachem-betta-basics-60ml.html

vs.

http://www.petbarn.com.au/fish/aqua...chem-head-start-conditioner-pack-100mlx3.html

Any thoughts? The Betta Basics seems like an all in one kind of thing, but wondering if the head start pack would be more beneficial for my betta?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Betta basics is literally just diluted de chlorinator. Exactly the same as every other water conditioner except watered down heaps. Almost anything thats directed at bettas is usually just a watered down version of other products

Id go with the head start kit
Prime is better value concentration wise, plus it detoxifies ammonia, nitrite and nitrate which are very helpful with new tanks
Clarity is kinda useless but stability isnt bad, just make sure you check the expiry, the bacteria can last a few years in the stability bottle but petbarn can have some pretty old stock sitting on their sheves


----------



## nardvrnza (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for clearing that up, I'll pick up the head start kit tomorrow


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Seachem Betta Basics also buffers your pH to 7.0, which Seachem Prime does not do. 

Personally, I'd just purchase a small bottle of Seachem Prime rather than the 'Head Start' pack.


----------



## nardvrnza (Jan 22, 2016)

Is it possible to use Prime and Betta Basics together then? Like when I do a partial water change? Or will this be bad for my betta?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think there would be any negative effects, but I really see there would need to be a need to use both. What would be your reasoning?


----------



## nardvrnza (Jan 22, 2016)

To keep the pH in check I suppose, and then use Prime to keep ammonia, nitrates and nitrites in check? Idk I'm not sure, I'm new to tank keeping and bettas  sorry for asking a silly question!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Theres no point using them together. A stable pH is much safer than one that fluctuates all the time with your additives and most fish species can handle a wide range especially captive bred ones like bettas.
What is your tap waters pH? chances aare it doesnt need buffering


----------



## nardvrnza (Jan 22, 2016)

It's around 6.6-6.8~ reading off the colour chart. Is that okay?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yep, perfect! Bettas prefer softer water, so a lower pH does them more good than a higher one


----------



## nardvrnza (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome, thanks! Prime it is!


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

Prime is a great product, use it in all my tanks, but the only time I made the rookie mistake of buying a fish with no tank to put it in, I bought a tank and used Stability to make it a seamless setup, successfully.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

My city's tap water is very soft as well. I switched from gravel and sand to Eco-Complete and Fluorite. One it is great for live plants (if you are planning to use them) and two it helps buffer the pH, it keeps it stable. 
Watch your pH in the tank over the next year periodically, with no buffering in your tap water the pH in your tank may drop lower. If that happens and gets too low, you can add a bit of crushed coral in a little bag to your filter as well. It will raise the pH very gently over weeks, and not harm your fish. Stay away from products like pH up (or down), changing the pH too fast can kill your fish.


----------

